

Discover Unique And Real Life Challenges On Youdare App - youdare
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.minglemind.youdare&hl=en_GB

======
youdare
YouDare is an amazing Android app which let you dive into the real-world with
dares that you thought in your mind. With this app, you can create dare and
select from 6 unique characters, each with their own skills and ready to
accept a new challenge in your life. Upload your dare pictures and videos and
reflect your story to the world.

